# National catfish day



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Today is national catfish day. Post a picture of your PB to show your appreciation for the sport


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

What!! I wish I was able to go catfishing today.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

That's a hog !! Nice fish !


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

My first year hitting catfishing hard. 19.4 lbs!


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

This is awesome seeing all these fish !


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm hoping to beat this record this weekend. Going bluing at Prairie Oaks Metro, casting big dead baits into the center of the quarry from Kayaks. Should be a blast!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is my 18 lb 2 oz Channel from Clear Fork, Me on the right, 










Here is a 30.5 lb Blue









30 lb Flattie from GMR









Hope you enjoyed the pics as they took me back to catching each one and left quite a smile on my face!
Salmonid


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Hahahaha Mark, you look tickled pink with that Blue. Fresh shave and childhood giddies!


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Catfish that I caught the 24th at Mogadore Reservoir. Weighed between 15-16 pounds only had a spring scale, damn battery died in my digital scale. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Mine looks tiny compared to everybody elses haha. 30inch cat


----------

